# Предобморочные состояния



## ValerG781 (30 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте! На протяжении почти 3 месяцев всё чаще и чаще (а в последние недели – практически ежедневно) вырисовывается такая картина дня. Где-то к полудню (плюс-минус два часа) появляется ощущение будто в голову введена «заморозка» - какая-то пустота, ощущение легкого опьянения, в положении стоя кажется что вот-вот могу упасть (хотя со стороны - стою ровно, не шатаюсь). При этом нет никакой головной боли, нет ощущения вращения предметов или «ухода почвы из под ног», нет тошноты или рвоты. Всё в порядке с умственными способностями, памятью, реакцией. Давление крайне редко превышает 120/80, чаще между 95/65 - 110/70. Не курю, не принимаю алкоголь. Тем не менее, описанное состояние стало случаться всё чаще (сначала 1-2 дня подряд, потом около недели, потом – две недели, а сейчас – практически ежедневно), обрастать «новыми красками» (внезапная дурнота, потемнение перед глазами, чувство близкого обморока) и если раньше оно возникало, как правило, в духоте, после эмоционального напряжения или после долгого стояния на ногах, то теперь зачастую накатывает без каких-либо причин. Сейчас дошло до того, что я уже боюсь находиться на людях, встречаться с родственниками и знакомыми, ездить на автобусе, долго стоять в кассе в магазине, брать на руки Малыша, а как выходить на работу – вообще не знаю.. Хотя когда это состояние проходит (как правило, поздним вечером, часто также после еды) – чувствуешь себя здоровым нормальным человеком, всё хорошо, но проходит 1-2 дня и всё случается вновь.. Сделал ЭЭГ, вроде бы норм ( http://radikal.ru/fp/f878aa258c424838bc5a1355de3d9983 ), причём за несколько минут до ЭЭГ сильно понервничал из-за возможных плохих результатов, но никаких лекарств не принимал. Позу Ромберга (в т.ч. на одной ноге), тандемную походку – всё это выполняю уверенно (в т.ч. и дома для успокоения), причём даже в моменты приступов. Давление и пульс измеряю, наверное, по 10 раз в день. Невролог, осмотрев, направляет к психотерапевту, но попаду к нему только через неделю, а что делать пока?! В момент приступов спасаюсь валидолом (за 15 дней пришлось прибегнуть 5 раз). Стоит ли ещё сделать РЭГ или даже МРТ, общие анализы (сдавал в марте – всё было в норме), может ещё что-то проверить?! Сердце?! Позвоночник?! Щитовидка?! Глазное дно?! Хотя, повторюсь, у меня, слава Богу, нет жалоб ни на сердце, ни на спину, ни на глаза, да и на саму голову (в плане болей) тоже. У меня в общем-то ни на что нет жалоб кроме этого угнетающего и выводящего из себя ощущения близкой потери сознания. Пожалуйста, посоветуйте, я уже просто на грани отчаяния, боюсь что не смогу работать, куда-то ездить и стану в свои 34 обузой для Семьи. Тем более что меня почти никто не понимает или, наверное, думают что я «свихнулся» или "просто устал", надо "просто попить афобазольчика или валерьяны". Заранее благодарю за ответ.


----------



## doc (30 Июл 2015)

ValerG781 написал(а):


> Невролог, осмотрев, направляет к психотерапевту, но попаду к нему только через неделю, а что делать пока?!


Ваши жалобы абсолютно не соответствуют профилю нашего форума, но всё равно милости просим...
А для начала давайте всё-таки дождёмся осмотра психотерапевта.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Июл 2015)

И ЭКГ, особенно в момент приступа.


----------



## iren2502 (19 Июл 2017)

@ValerG781, я с 2012 года мучалась, вот в феврале 2017 стало совсем плохо (предобморочные состояния, панические атаки одна за одной, аритмия, экстрасистолия, падала в обмроки, постоянное тошнотворное состояние) в общем ужас, никто ничего не мог понять. И вот один невролог послал сделать узи сосудов головы и шеи (развёрнутый доплер) и чудо, нашли что это мои позвоночные артерии сильно сдаты передними лестничными мышцами. В апреле сделали операцию, симптомы медленно проходят, осталась лишь боль от резаной мышцы!!! Операцию делали в ярослвле, сосудистый хирург Грачёв Сергей Ан. Учился он в Литве у прфессора Паулюкас, а в Ярославле начал делать такие операции с ноября 2016 года.


----------



## Александр_86 (28 Июл 2017)

Вот интересно, а других способов нету избавиться от сжатия артерий лестничной мышцей? Только отрезать? Кто в этом разбирается?


----------



## Елена163 (29 Ноя 2018)

Лишним в организме ничего не бывает. Жаль что есть недобросовестные врачи которые наживаются на этом. Хуже не будет, да и лучше тоже.


----------



## Bravo (22 Фев 2019)

Тоже это все проходил, самый пик был пару лет назад. Даже лежал в больнице с подозрением на инсульт - было очень сильное головокружение. Никто не мог определить причину.
Тогда как раз попалась мне статья о восстановлении после поражения боевыми отравляющими веществами, там фигурировали препараты циннаризин, пирацетам. Добавил к ним ещё Милдронат, пикамилон. Чуть позже нашёл комбинацию - ноокам. Это все пил курсами, по 3 месяца - стало получше. Ходил в тренажерный зал, качал спину и шею, после этого уменьшились ортостатические головокружения. Сейчас иногда бывают лёгкие приступы головокружения, но уже нет предобморочного состояния и экстрасистол. Иногда бывает приступ дурноты при перефокусировке взгляда с дальнего предмета на ближний. Но жить можно.
Что не понравилось во врачах - стремление налепить диагноз и "отправить". Вам, молодой человек, к психиатру надо.. или энцефалопатия! хотя соображаю получше этой тетки ))) в итоге, зал и копеечные лекарства спасают.
Также отдельно по диагностику - из диагностов - узи, мрт, рентген никто не мог определить причины. На уздг видно сокращение кровотока, я говорю - отлично - а теперь найдите место, в котором начинается замедление, и давайте привяжемся к тому, что его может вызвать - мышца, кость, - что там давит. А на меня смотрят как на идиота - у вас замедление и всё. И никакого желания разобраться почему... Предлагал 30000 рублей за хороший уздг если выявить причину. Нет желания.
Начал замечать как люди иногда пошатываются, промахиваться мимо ручки двери - повело. Осторожно с ними говорил - у многих похожие симптомы, просто люди стесняются об этом говорить, боятся, например, что если пойти к врачу, то потом не дадут справку на оружие, на права.. на работе коллеги боялись, что уволят. В общем, подобные симптомы у многих, причины неизвестны, не ищутся.. увы.


Александр_86 написал(а):


> Вот интересно, а других способов нету избавиться от сжатия артерий лестничной мышцей? Только отрезать? Кто в этом разбирается?


Мне один мануальный терапевт или кинезиолог? Говорил, что у меня проблема - слабость длинных сгибателей шеи, и вообще спина. Якобы поэтому функции длинных берут на себя короткие, а т.к. короткие не могут стабилизировать, то включаются лестничные, а им такая нагрузка не свойственна и они спазмируются и начинают давить на все вокруг. Чтобы уйти от этого он советовал  качать длинные разгибатели. Правда, его упражнения неэффективны оказались. Реальный эффект от тренажеров Давид. А все эти давить затылком у стены, тянуть полотенцем затылок - ерунда. Надо целый день так стоять чтобы толк был.
Сейчас Давид мне недоступен, качаю просто на скамейке, свесив голову вниз и понимаю около ста раз под собственным весом.


----------

